# FMAT: pencak silat and Kali eskrima, What's the difference between the footwork etc..?



## Clark Kent (Sep 22, 2014)

*pencak silat and Kali eskrima, What's the difference between the footwork etc..?
By Christopher Ligot - 09-22-2014 10:52 PM
Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
====================

1) does pencak silat have the same mobility required in kali eskrima?
2) does pencak silat have 12 angles of attack?
3) do they utilize principles of angles in footwork?


Read More...


------------------------------------
FMATalk.com Post Bot - FMA Feed


----------



## Reedone816 (Sep 23, 2014)

Clark Kent said:


> *pencak silat and Kali eskrima, What's the difference between the footwork etc..?
> By Christopher Ligot - 09-22-2014 10:52 PM
> Originally Posted at: FMATalk*
> ====================
> ...



silat in an umbrella term for traditional martial art practiced by malaya tribe, later it is named for martial art covered from south thailand to south Philippine. In indonesia alone it has over 600 style/systems that called them selves as silat system.
so answering your 1,2,3, i can safely say it is and it isn't, depends on the system of silat.
but this is from some one who never learn fma, only started learning 1 of hundreds silat style.


----------

